# Thought for the day,what's your favourite old' saying'



## maybenot (Jan 17, 2013)

What 'pearls of wisdom' have you heard that inspired/ motivated or just made you think " I wish I'd said that" or made you chuckle in agreement?

Here's an old one that I came across yesterday:

Everybody is a genius but if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree'
 it will spend its whole life believing that it is stupid --
                                                                       Albert Einstein.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 17, 2013)

Naturally mine is horse related and I have no idea who said it:

_*"A good horseman doesn't have to tell anyone --- the horse already knows."

*_The plaque I have in the laundry room says:_*

"Horses are like potato chips --- you can't have just one"*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2013)

The most beautiful things in the world are not seen nor touched. They are felt with the heart.
~Helen Keller~


----------



## maybenot (Jan 19, 2013)

When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace.- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2013)

"Sorry, fella - for THAT it's $25!"




What?!? That's what ALL the _old_ ladies used to tell me when I was a kid ...


----------



## maybenot (Jan 19, 2013)

Gawd! $25,, I reckon I could get one for that much,  ( these days , if I supplied the ******)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2013)

_A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing.  ~George Bernard Shaw~_


----------



## maybenot (Jan 20, 2013)

Honesty is the best policy


( Unless you want to be liked! )


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2013)

I stayed up all night wondering what happened to the sun.......and then it dawned on me.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 28, 2013)

Only a life lived for others is a life worthwhile - Albert Einstein


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 28, 2013)

“Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go everywhere.” Mae West


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2013)

"The reward of a thing well done is to have done it" ~Ralph Waldo Emerson~


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 30, 2013)

A reflective question posed by Dolores Ashcroft-Nowicki in 'the Shining Paths'

Is there anyone upon the earth who is glad that you have lived?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 30, 2013)

Man is the gardener of his own soul. The Great Spirit has provided him with all that is necessary for it to grow in wisdom, grace and beauty. The implements are there, he has but to use them wisely and well.
- Silver Birch


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 30, 2013)

Service is the coin of the spirit.


----------



## Earl B (Feb 1, 2013)

The road to someday,  leads to nowhere.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

Too many freaks, not enough circuses


----------



## FishWisher (Feb 1, 2013)

Everyone has to believe in something; I believe I'll have another beer!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 1, 2013)

W.C.Fields...a favorite of mine...he was funny!

Never give a sucker an even break......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not necessarily my philosophy, but his delivery was great.


----------



## maybenot (Feb 2, 2013)

Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please. ; * Mark Twain*


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 2, 2013)

[h=1]“Insane people are always sure that they are fine. It is only the sane people who are willing to admit that they are crazy.”[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Nora Ephron quotes (Screenwriter and director)


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2016)

In my 20's, I shared an apartment with a Finnish girl. Her father's favourite saying was:
"When the head is stupid, the body suffers".


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 29, 2016)

You can't eat the whole elephant. You can only eat the elephant a piece at a time.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 29, 2016)

What goes around,comes around. :devil:

And here is a Greek one:
At a deaf mans door,you can knock all you want.

Meaning,if one doesn't listen,it doesn't matter how many times youu keep telling them something.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 29, 2016)

What goes around,comes around. :devil:

Also known as Karma Bites


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 29, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> What goes around,comes around. :devil:
> 
> Also known as Karma Bites



And I hope I'm around to enjoy it. When it does


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2016)

Every night before I went to bed my Dad would say to me, "Don't take any wooden nickels."


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2016)

We get too soon old and too late smart.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Every night before I went to bed my Dad would say to me, "Don't take any wooden nickels."



My dad used to say that, too.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 29, 2016)

"Scan not a friend with a microscopic glass. You know his faults, now let his foibles pass." -- George Harrison (or Sir Frank Crisp)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 30, 2016)

In his last televised interview before he died, the late poet laureat, Sir John Betjeman, was asked what he most regreted in life.  He thought for a moment and then answered,  "I wish I'd had more sex when I was younger".


----------



## justfred (Mar 30, 2016)

Live every day as though it is your last because one day it will be


----------



## Meringue (Mar 30, 2016)

"Act daft and I'll buy you a coal yard"  is an old northern English saying.


----------



## Bonzo (Mar 30, 2016)

My dad  always used to say

What you can't see won't hurt you

He died of radiation poisoning


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> In his last televised interview before he died, the late poet laureat, Sir John Betjeman, was asked what he most regreted in life.  He thought for a moment and then answered,  "I wish I'd had more sex when I was younger".



I approve this message.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 30, 2016)

Bonzo said:


> My dad  always used to say
> 
> What you can't see won't hurt you
> 
> He died of radiation poisoning



I just found out something today, which can't hurt us now, but would have done BIG TIME if it had been known about 20 years ago!


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2016)

Some people are like clouds....when they go away, it's a brighter day.


----------



## ossian (Mar 30, 2016)

One that is still often used where I live is........ 'Wha's for yae'll no go by yae' [.....what is for you, will not go by you.......] Simply meaning that you cannot change anything. What is meant to be, will happen.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Sign in a bar: "We don't serve women, you have to bring your own".

An impoverished snake hasn't got a got a pit to hiss in.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 30, 2016)

There's three sides to it.......his, hers and the truth.


----------



## Meringue (Sep 21, 2017)

"'There Are No Pockets In A Shroud" -  you can't take it with you when you die !


----------



## terry123 (Sep 21, 2017)

vickyNightowl said:


> What goes around,comes around. :devil:
> 
> And here is a Greek one:
> At a deaf mans door,you can knock all you want.
> ...


What goes around, comes around is mine too.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2017)

Sin in a men’s room. 
We aim to please, you aim too please.

My uncle Claude use to say:

A farting horse will never tire,

A farting man is a man to hire.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2017)

Lie down with dogs, get up with fleas.  (except for MY doggie )


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2017)

You can never change the facts but you can always change your attitude!

We get paid to run the train, not to ride it. or We get paid to polish the bell, not to ring it.


----------



## hangover (Sep 21, 2017)

"Once you realize that everything that exists, comes from nothing that is something....then it's easy to wear stripes with plaid."-Einstein 

"My wife is an earth sign, I'm a water sign...together we make mud."-Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 21, 2017)

pchinvegas said:


> “Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go everywhere.” Mae West



I luvs the way you think.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## OldBiker (Sep 21, 2017)

FishWisher said:


> Everyone has to believe in something; I believe I'll have another beer!


That reminds me, I haven't had my beer today.


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2017)

Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 21, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Sign in a bar: "We don't serve women, you have to bring your own".
> 
> An impoverished snake hasn't got a got a pit to hiss in.



Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 21, 2017)

Health is better than Wealth!

Especially true for seniors.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2017)

If they made a movie starring the Loch Ness monster and the great white shark from Jaws, what would the movie be called? ~~~Loch Jaws.

Sorry..has nothing to do with this thread. Just humor the old guy, okay?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 21, 2017)

OldBiker said:


>



That's the way my childhood was, too, OldBiker.


----------

